# Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen



## Flash (7. Januar 2009)

*Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

Hallo Leute...
ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit folgende Games zulegen: Left 4 Dead, Fallout 3, Team Fortress 2 und Dead Space. Allerdings sind so ziemlich alle dieser Spiele in Deutschland geschnitten... Ist das in Österreich auch so? Soweit ich gehört habe werden dort die meisten Spiele uncut an den Mann gebracht. 

Wenn ich mir diese Spiele nun uncut in Österreich bestelle, muss ich dann ab nem bestimmten Warenwert Zoll bezahlen?... Und ist es überhaupt erlaubt diese Versionen in Deutschland zu besitzen?

Vielen Dank schonmal ...

MfG

Flash


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*



Flash schrieb:


> Hallo Leute...
> ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit folgende Games zulegen: Left 4 Dead, Fallout 3, Team Fortress 2 und Dead Space. Allerdings sind so ziemlich alle dieser Spiele in Deutschland geschnitten... Ist das in Österreich auch so? Soweit ich gehört habe werden dort die meisten Spiele uncut an den Mann gebracht.
> 
> Wenn ich mir diese Spiele nun uncut in Österreich bestelle, muss ich dann ab nem bestimmten Warenwert Zoll bezahlen?... Und ist es überhaupt erlaubt diese Versionen in Deutschland zu besitzen?
> ...



Ja, die Ösi-Versionen sind alle Uncut und die Zollfreimenge innerhalb der EU ist höher als der Preis der Spiele. Und besitzen darf man die Spiele, da selbst bei einer Indzierung nur der Vertrieb, nicht aber der Besitz untersagt ist.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*



hyperionical schrieb:


> Und besitzen darf man die Spiele, da selbst bei einer Indzierung nur der Vertrieb, nicht aber der Besitz untersagt ist.


Pokerclock hatte dazu mal ein informativen Post geschrieben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...rt-von-computer-spielen-legal.html#post308650


----------



## benjasso (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

Hast du schon einen bestimmten Händler im Auge? Ich bestell selbst meist bei CD WOW! Willkommen in unserem Musik- und Filmstore - weltweite kostenlose Lieferung bzw. CD WOW! - Welcome to our music and movie store - Free Delivery Worldwide, je nachdem wo es günstiger ist. (Die .com Seite ist die britische in Pfund, umgerechnet aber meist weniger als die € und dank Paypal auch kein Problem) Die senden versandkostenfrei und die meisten Spiele für PC kosten <35€. Einzig die Lieferzeit mit ca. 7-10 Tagen ist nicht so toll, aber für 15-20€ sparen nehm ich die gern in Kauf. Ist nur ein Tipp, ich kann die Seite nur empfehlen

Und das wichtigste, es werden die *ungeschnittenen EU-Versionen* verschickt. Bis jetzt hatten meine trotzdem alle die deutsche Sprachausgabe dabei.


----------



## Flash (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

Sau gut!... dann bedanke ich mich mal bei allen für die hilfe und die händler empfehlung...
falls noch jemand nen guten händler kennt soll er gerne schreiben ^^


----------



## aXwin (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

News - gameware.at

Von da ist mein Left 4 Dead bekommen. Hab es aber nicht selber bestellt sondern zu Weihnachten schenken lassen. Hab trotzdem mal gefragt ob alles geklappt hat. Laut Schwiegermama in Spe (<-Schreibt man das so?) alles Problemlos geklappt.


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

http://www.gamesonly.at/
Wenn du 2 oder mehr Artikel bestellst ist der Versand kostenlos und die Lieferzeit ist klasse!


----------



## TMJK (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

Oder

uncut-games.at


MFG


----------



## hansen11 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*



TMJK schrieb:


> Oder
> 
> uncut-games.at
> 
> ...


 
Danke  Dann wollen wir mal einkaufen


----------



## AMD64-Freak (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

Ich bestelle nur noch in Österreich und voll zufrieden mit den Spielen


----------



## Zoon (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spiele bei österreichischen Händlern kaufen*

Selbst die Musikauswahl bei CDWOW ist nicht übel, kann mir die ganzen Japanimporte von Fields of the Nephilim bestellen


----------

